# Hawaiian Pilot - Revell kit



## Steve Hodges

Forgive me if this has been asked before - just point me in the right direction!
I've just bought this plastic kit to make while I recover from surgery. It is supposed to be a C3-S-A2 wartime standard ship, but I'm not sure if the cargo gear on the model is correct ( just one pair goalpost derricks plus t-head mast forward, t-head mast aft). I've seen a photo of a Luckenbach C3-S-A2, and it also has pairs of kingposts forward of No.1, immediately in front of the bridge, and aft of No. 5. Is the kit correct or not?
I would like to actually build the model as the Benrinnes or Bennevis, which, although basically the same design, have slightly different cargo gear again and built up poop accomodation. Has anyone already had a go at this? If someone has been this way before, I'm happy to pick their brains!


----------



## duquesa

*Hawaiian Pilot*

Well Steve, I built that model when it first appeared and that must be over 50 years ago. I kept it around for many years but it eventually suc***bed to many house moves and I ditched it. As for your query I really haven't a clue I'm sorry but at the time I think I found it to be a true likeness. Good luck.


----------



## Dave Edge

Steve,
Cargo gear did vary on the C3's but without a photo of the actual ship it is difficult to comment. As you probably know Bennevis and Benrinnes were completed as aircraft carriers and when Mollers had them rebuilt as cargo ships (Muncaster and Greystoke Castles) they utilised the accommodation blocks off a couple of damaged Liberty ships so you will find a number of differences there.


----------



## Steve Hodges

Thanks, Dave. I didn't know that the Bens had Liberty superstructure, so what with the cargo gear all being different as well, perhaps I'll abandon that idea!
Does anyone know of a standard C-3 operated by a British company that I could try?


----------



## vmr

Hi Steve, I Myself Did Make this model many Years ago, And From Memory Was A MATSON Lines ship, I remember The goal posts, but some shipping co,s did change their cargo gear.sorry I cannot give More Info, BLUE STAR Had A US War time Ship AFRICA STAR, Which May Have Been A C2? class. Cheers Jim.


----------



## Steve Hodges

Cheers, VMR! I already checked out South Africa Star, she was originally an escort carrier, so everything above the main deck is completely different.

I think I may be on a loser as far as a British "original" C3-S-A2 goes, so I'm changing tack. I've decided to build it as the only States Marine Lines ship I ever clapped eyes on, "Buckeye State", in Tilbury back in my youth. Even this is going to mean adding a lot more cargo gear, but should be fun and will "personalise" the model for me.(Thumb)


----------



## Shandy

Hi Steve
I have just Googled Hawaiian Pilot in Google Images and there is a great amount of photographs and information about the vessel. I also had the model some 50 odd years ago


----------



## hasse neren

There are a good photo of her in the gallery as Sonoma
http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=165562


----------



## hasse neren

And here,
http://www.shipspotting.com/modules/myalbum/photo.php?lid=600041
http://www.shipspotting.com/modules/myalbum/photo.php?lid=596363


----------



## hasse neren

Remember that this old Revell model is from 1956, and was from the beginning sold as U.S.S.Burleigh
http://miramarshipindex.org.nz/ship/list?IDNo=6117627&search_op=OR


----------



## Scousegit

This kit was first released as the Hawaiian Merchant. I got mine at Christmas 1960 - and still have it together with a lot of other plastic kits from that period.

Scouse.


----------



## hasse neren

Scousegit said:


> This kit was first released as the Hawaiian Merchant. I got mine at Christmas 1960 - and still have it together with a lot of other plastic kits from that period.
> 
> Scouse.


I´m sorry to say that it´s not true,
Revell has never made a model named Hawaiian Merchant, as i sad before this kit was first released in 1956 as SS Hawaiian Pilot and then retooled as USS Burleigh, later as SS Doctor Lykes, the model is a C-3 type ship, and the exact scale is 1/380
http://www.navsource.org/archives/10/03/03095.htm
http://oldmodelkits.com/index.php?detail=4260&page=11&manu=Revell


----------



## scrimshaw j machrihanish

Steve, you've probably finished your Hawaiian Pilot by now, but rest assured, the kit's masts are ok (see the picture of the ship berthed at San Pedro on this very website). My Revell kit of this Matson C-3 has remained un-built since it was re-issued a few years ago simply because I knew I would have to replace the railings with the photo etched metal ones I bought and the surgery involved has proved so daunting. I kid myself I'm still doing research - I bought the book "Cargoes - Matson's First Century in the Pacific" and have read it twice since buying the model! And how about all those fiddly little stanchions? Going off at a tangent, I was wondering why Revell chose to re-issue the kit with different artwork. The original featured a superb painting by Scottie Eidson which pictured the vessel at sea amongst the Hawaiian islands.

SJM

PS: In the 50's Revell issued 3 model ships, including the Hawaiian Pilot, in a boxed set called the "Merchant Fleet". Is that what Scouse is recalling?


----------



## Steve Hodges

Thanks, SMJ. I haven't finished yet, for precisely the reason you mentioned - sawing off the solid "handrails" and replacing them with brass etched ones is an absolute *@#*#~!! I can only do it for about a quarter of an hour at a time before my patience snaps. About half of them done so far.
I gave up on converting it to "Buckeye State" - there appeared to have been two of them, and the one I actually saw was a lot different from the kit. So, it will be "Hawaiian Pilot", even if the Matson colour scheme is not so attractive as the States Marine.
Incidentally, making the kit has reminded me of the lovely hull lines of the C-3 - nowadays sheer seems to be anathema to naval architects.


----------



## deckape

Steve Hodges said:


> Forgive me if this has been asked before - just point me in the right direction!
> I've just bought this plastic kit to make while I recover from surgery. It is supposed to be a C3-S-A2 wartime standard ship, but I'm not sure if the cargo gear on the model is correct ( just one pair goalpost derricks plus t-head mast forward, t-head mast aft). I've seen a photo of a Luckenbach C3-S-A2, and it also has pairs of kingposts forward of No.1, immediately in front of the bridge, and aft of No. 5. Is the kit correct or not?
> I would like to actually build the model as the Benrinnes or Bennevis, which, although basically the same design, have slightly different cargo gear again and built up poop accomodation. Has anyone already had a go at this? If someone has been this way before, I'm happy to pick their brains!


i got the kit back in 1956 when it first was released. Price $1.69 a lot of money back then, I am a ex Chief boatswain Mate served 30 years in the Navy The Hawiian Pilot king post layout is corect she was the ex U.S.S. BURLIEGH after the war she was turned over back to the Maritime commision. Like all Merchantmen they vary some what from ship to ship. the rigging on the Hawiian Pilots kigpost and 20 ton boom arrangment were riffed fore and stay, some C3s were yard and stay requireing more kigpost $ forward 3 aft all booms were rigged yard and stay. they can un load cargo quicker useing this rigging arrangment. The Revell Hawiian Pilot has always been my favorite kit I have 6 of them all 1950 issue kits and one revell of Germany, What it all musters up to the kigpost arrangement is correct

Franklyn Day
retired U.S. NAVY BMC(Smoke)


----------



## deckape

deckape said:


> i got the kit back in 1956 when it first was released. Price $1.69 a lot of money back then, I am a ex Chief boatswain Mate served 30 years in the Navy The Hawiian Pilot king post layout is corect she was the ex U.S.S. BURLIEGH after the war she was turned over back to the Maritime commision. Like all Merchantmen they vary some what from ship to ship. the rigging on the Hawiian Pilots kigpost and 20 ton boom arrangment were riffed fore and stay, some C3s were yard and stay requireing more kigpost $ forward 3 aft all booms were rigged yard and stay. they can un load cargo quicker useing this rigging arrangment. The Revell Hawiian Pilot has always been my favorite kit I have 6 of them all 1950 issue kits and one revell of Germany, What it all musters up to the kigpost arrangement is correct
> 
> Franklyn Day
> retired U.S. NAVY BMC(Smoke)


Please excuse my spelling Yard and stay on the C3s were 4 king post forward and 3 kingpost aft. these were rigged yard and stay. just trying to correct my spelling


----------



## scrimshaw j machrihanish

Don't concern yourself, Deckape. Anyone with your profile can spell these words any damn way he pleases! 

SJM


----------



## Spence B

Hi.Deckape
Having been involved in design of derrick gear [when derricks were the things to have !!] I had not heard the terms "fore and stay" and "yard and stay"rigs and would be interested in a description.
Will probably get round to Hawaiian Pilot when my current model is finished!
Iain


----------



## cwbandbuff

Steve...a post from Fine Scale Modeler forum...you may find some answers among the members re Hawaiian Pilot

http://cs.finescale.com/fsm/modeling_subjects/f/7/t/129627.aspx?sort=DESC&pi240=2


----------



## Shipbuilder

I have a plastic _Hawaiian Pilot_ lying around in the garden shed! I purchased it on a car boot sale a couple of years ago "for old time's sake!" My first ship was a C3, the old _Rhodesia Star,_ but the accommodation and masts/posts are different from _Hawaiian Pilot_
I will never complete it, as my skills are insufficient to deal with it.
Here is my _Rhodesia Star_ model!
Bob


----------

